# PTE scores not received by the university based in USA



## Yeshpart369$S (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi
I really need some urgent help and advice here pls. 

I wrote Pearson Test of English on 27-Jan-2018 and got my scores after two days. I selected the university code and ordered the score report. After two days, it says that the score report has reached the university. Later on, when I called the university they said they didn’t receive the score report. I called the PTE customer care and they say there is nothing they can do, only the university has to fix the problem from their end. I have contacted the university and they said they don’t have any issues. This is the current situation. This is going on for the past 15 days. 
I don’t know what to do. Anybody faced the similar situation? Pls help me. Thanks


----------

